# Windows Hotkey Shortcuts 95,98,ME,XP



## Xannax (Nov 18, 2004)

APPLIES TO
	Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition
	Microsoft Windows 98 Standard Edition
	Microsoft Windows 98 Standard Edition
	Microsoft Windows 95
Microsoft Windows XP (Bottom of Page)

Windows System Key Combinations
	F1: Help

	CTRL+ESC: Open Start menu

	ALT+TAB: Switch between open programs

	ALT+F4: Quit program

	SHIFT+DELETE: Delete item permanently

Windows Program Key Combinations

	CTRL+C: Copy

	CTRL+X: Cut

	CTRL+V: Paste

	CTRL+Z: Undo

	CTRL+B: Bold

	CTRL+U: Underline

	CTRL+I: Italic

Mouse Click/Keyboard Modifier Combinations for Shell Objects

	SHIFT+right click: Displays a shortcut menu containing alternative commands

	SHIFT+double click: Runs the alternate default command (the second item on the menu)

	ALT+double click: Displays properties

	SHIFT+DELETE: Deletes an item immediately without placing it in the Recycle Bin

General Keyboard-Only Commands

	F1: Starts Windows Help

	F10: Activates menu bar options

	SHIFT+F10 Opens a shortcut menu for the selected item (this is the same as right-clicking an object

	CTRL+ESC: Opens the Start menu (use the ARROW keys to select an item)

	CTRL+ESC or ESC: Selects the Start button (press TAB to select the taskbar, or press SHIFT+F10 for a context menu)

	ALT+DOWN ARROW: Opens a drop-down list box

	ALT+TAB: Switch to another running program (hold down the ALT key and then press the TAB key to view the task-switching window)

	SHIFT: Press and hold down the SHIFT key while you insert a CD-ROM to bypass the automatic-run feature

	ALT+SPACE: Displays the main window's System menu (from the System menu, you can restore, move, resize, minimize, maximize, or close the window)

	ALT+- (ALT+hyphen): Displays the Multiple Document Interface (MDI) child window's System menu (from the MDI child window's System menu, you can restore, move, resize, minimize, maximize, or close the child window)

	CTRL+TAB: Switch to the next child window of a Multiple Document Interface (MDI) program

	ALT+underlined letter in menu: Opens the menu

	ALT+F4: Closes the current window

	CTRL+F4: Closes the current Multiple Document Interface (MDI) window

	ALT+F6: Switch between multiple windows in the same program (for example, when the Notepad Find dialog box is displayed, ALT+F6 switches between the Find dialog box and the main Notepad window)
Shell Objects and General Folder/Windows Explorer Shortcuts

For a selected object:

	F2: Rename object

	F3: Find all files

	CTRL+X: Cut

	CTRL+C: Copy

	CTRL+V: Paste

	SHIFT+DELETE: Delete selection immediately, without moving the item to the Recycle Bin

	ALT+ENTER: Open the properties for the selected object
To Copy a File
Press and hold down the CTRL key while you drag the file to another folder.
To Create a Shortcut
Press and hold down CTRL+SHIFT while you drag a file to the desktop or a folder.

General Folder/Shortcut Control

	F4: Selects the Go To A Different Folder box and moves down the entries in the box (if the toolbar is active in Windows Explorer)

	F5: Refreshes the current window.

	F6: Moves among panes in Windows Explorer

	CTRL+G: Opens the Go To Folder tool (in Windows 95 Windows Explorer only)

	CTRL+Z: Undo the last command

	CTRL+A: Select all the items in the current window

	BACKSPACE: Switch to the parent folder

	SHIFT+click+Close button: For folders, close the current folder plus all parent folders

Windows Explorer Tree Control

	Numeric Keypad *: Expands everything under the current selection

	Numeric Keypad +: Expands the current selection

	Numeric Keypad -: Collapses the current selection.
	RIGHT ARROW: Expands the current selection if it is not expanded, otherwise goes to the first child

	LEFT ARROW: Collapses the current selection if it is expanded, otherwise goes to the parent
Properties Control

	CTRL+TAB/CTRL+SHIFT+TAB: Move through the property tabs
Accessibility Shortcuts

	Press SHIFT five times: Toggles StickyKeys on and off

	Press down and hold the right SHIFT key for eight seconds: Toggles FilterKeys on and off

	Press down and hold the NUM LOCK key for five seconds: Toggles ToggleKeys on and off

	Left ALT+left SHIFT+NUM LOCK: Toggles MouseKeys on and off

	Left ALT+left SHIFT+PRINT SCREEN: Toggles high contrast on and off
Microsoft Natural Keyboard Keys

	Windows Logo: Start menu

	Windows Logo+R: Run dialog box

	Windows Logo+M: Minimize all

	SHIFT+Windows Logo+M: Undo minimize all

	Windows Logo+F1: Help

	Windows Logo+E: Windows Explorer

	Windows Logo+F: Find files or folders

	Windows Logo+D: Minimizes all open windows and displays the desktop

	CTRL+Windows Logo+F: Find computer

	CTRL+Windows Logo+TAB: Moves focus from Start, to the Quick Launch toolbar, to the system tray (use RIGHT ARROW or LEFT ARROW to move focus to items on the Quick Launch toolbar and the system tray)

	Windows Logo+TAB: Cycle through taskbar buttons

	Windows Logo+Break: System Properties dialog box

	Application key: Displays a shortcut menu for the selected item
Microsoft Natural Keyboard with IntelliType Software Installed

	Windows Logo+L: Log off Windows

	Windows Logo+P: Starts Print Manager

	Windows Logo+C: Opens Control Panel

	Windows Logo+V: Starts Clipboard

	Windows Logo+K: Opens Keyboard Properties dialog box

	Windows Logo+I: Opens Mouse Properties dialog box

	Windows Logo+A: Starts Accessibility Options (if installed)

	Windows Logo+SPACEBAR: Displays the list of Microsoft IntelliType shortcut keys

	Windows Logo+S: Toggles CAPS LOCK on and off
Dialog Box Keyboard Commands

	TAB: Move to the next control in the dialog box

	SHIFT+TAB: Move to the previous control in the dialog box

	SPACEBAR: If the current control is a button, this clicks the button. If the current control is a check box, this toggles the check box. If the current control is an option, this selects the option.

	ENTER: Equivalent to clicking the selected button (the button with the outline)

	ESC: Equivalent to clicking the Cancel button

	ALT+underlined letter in dialog box item: Move to the corresponding item

Keyboard Shortcuts for Windows XP

ALT+ENTER View the properties for the selected item.

ALT+ENTER Display the properties of the selected object.

ALT+ESC Cycle through items in the order that they had been opened.

ALT+F4 Close the active item, or quit the active program.

ALT+ SPACEBAR Open the shortcut menu for the active window.

ALT+ SPACEBAR Display the System menu for the active window.

ALT+ TAB Switch between the open items.

ALT+ Underlined Menu Letter Display the corresponding menu.

BACKSPACE View the folder one level up in My Computer or Windows 
Explorer.

CTRL + Dragging Item Copy the selected item.

CTRL+ A Select all.

CTRL+ C Copy

CTRL+ DOWN ARROW Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next paragraph.

CTRL+ ESC Display the Start Menu.

CTRL+F4 Close the active document in programs that enable you to have multiple documents open simultaneously.

CTRL+ LEFT ARROW Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous word.

CTRL+ RIGHT ARROW Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next word.

CTRL+ SHIFT +Dragging Item Create a shortcut to the selected item.

CTRL+ SHIFT + Any Arrow Key Highlight a block of text.

CTRL+ UP ARROW Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous paragraph.

CTRL+ V Paste

CTRL+ X Cut

CTRL+ Z Undo

DELETE Delete

ESC Cancel the current task.

F10 Key Activate the menu bar in the active program.

F2 Key Rename the selected item.

F3 Key Search for a file or a folder

F4 Key Display the Address bar list in My Computer or Windows Explorer.

F5 Key Update the active window.

F6 Key Cycle through the screen elements in a window or on the desktop.

LEFT ARROW Open the next menu to the left, or close a submenu.

RIGHT ARROW Open the next menu to the right, or open a submenu.

SHIFT + Insert A CD ROM Prevent the CD-ROM from automatically playing.

SHIFT + Any Arrow Key Select more than one item in a window or on the desktop, or select text in a document.

SHIFT + DELETE Delete the selected item permanently without placing the item in the Recycle Bin.

SHIFT+F10 Display the shortcut menu for the selected item.

Underlined Letter In Menu Command Perform the corresponding command.
Windows Explorer Keyboard Shortcuts

END Display the bottom of the active window)

HOME Display the top of the active window)

LEFT ARROW Collapse the current selection if it is expanded, or select the parent folder)

NUM LOCK+Asterisk Sign Display all of the subfolders that are under the selected folder)

NUM LOCK+Minus Sign Collapse the selected folder)

NUM LOCK+Plus Sign Display the contents of the selected folder)

RIGHT ARROW Display the current selection if it is collapsed, or select the first subfolder)

Think Thats complete. Note sure. Hope this helps someone.


----------

